# considering a move to new employer



## Gizzard Burger (Nov 8, 2010)

hey guys, i have a question, thought id put this out there for advice.. so no luck yet with any of hospital security gigs i put in for. I did however receive some intrest from another place. i put in for G4S, they told me this morning to come in for a 2nd intreview. 

do you guys think this is a good step? im comfortble where i am at right now, the money is prob roughly the same, there are a few things to consider though. G4S has armed guys, some intresting contract sites around here, if i jump ship it would give me the potential to become an armed officer one day. i think the responsibility of training with/carrying a fire arm would be terrific and a good step in my pursuit of an LE career. also G4S sites tend to use the patrol vehicles more, which i think is a plus, makes the job a little more attractive. however i have more time in at allied, looks good on a resume not to jump around too much, im not really sure which option is better at this point.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ooooow gun and a car all on the same job. 

Anystep that you think will better your chance is a step in the right direction. Good luck in your endevours.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

You will make some good money, and I do belive more firearms training is nice but not any better then a guy coming in with nothing more than a GED you still have to do all the required stuff. I work for G4S, if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Gizzard Burger (Nov 8, 2010)

hey guys, tihngs didnt work out with G4S so im still at Allied, however i did get some good news. i am happy to anounce that i got sponsered for the reserve academy, a local chief has agreed to sponsor me, im really lucky, seems like this is my big brake. ill be rolling with u boys soon once im done with any luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

I hate to sprinkle some reality on your situation Gizzard, but I would put it at a healthy 75% of people who go to the R/I don't ever get on the job. Tighten up on your grammar, diversify your resume, get all the training you can, and identify transferable skills from non-related LE jobs. It's tough right now.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

You seem humble enough, and usually I'm not one to chime in on "advice" to newbies, as I am some what new myself. However, why is it always in your posts, somewhere its mentioned about firearms and "patrol vehicles". Do yourself a solid, and make that one of your lower priorities. 

Also, please learn better grammar and spelling. If your resume looks anything like your posts, you're in for a loooooong wait to get on anywhere in the LE field.

P.S. The military has plenty of patrol vehicles and firearms!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

As far as the original post, WTF is G4S?

You have to forgive me, we were doing the prostitution stings last month, going off of the BackPage.com, and all I could see was m4m, f4m, mm4fmfm and so on. So does G4S stand for Gay For Straight?:redcarded:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

G4S | Where We Operate

G4S handles Nuclear Security, Nuke and I both worked for them.

*History  *

Our heritage goes back over a century. G4S can trace its roots back to 1901 when Marius Hogrefe started the manned security company "Kjøbenhavn Frederiksberg Nattevagt" in Scandinavia. 
In 2002, Group 4 Falck purchased The Wackenhut Corporation, a company founded in Florida in 1954. In 2004, Group 4 Falck A/S merged with Securicor plc to establish a new company named G4S plc. That merger brought together a number of respected security businesses-principally Securicor, Group 4, Falck and Wackenhut. In 2006, the G4S brand identity was rolled out worldwide. Over the next few years, G4S acquired several companies in North America, including: 

Touchcom, a security consultancy, design and systems integrator
Adesta, a US-based provider of integrated security systems and communication systems
NSSC, a provider of security consulting with nuclear, chemical and defense technology expertise
In 2010, The Wackenhut Corporation officially changed its name to G4S Secure Solutions (USA) Inc.
Today, with more than 50,000 employees across the United States and Canada, G4S is a leading provider of security solutions. Offering a unique combination of personnel, project management, risk management, and technology solutions, G4S focuses on advancing the safety and security of businesses and governments, ensuring the security of key assets-people, property, products and reputation.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I am just busting balls, 7.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Gizzard Burger said:


> hey guys, i have a question, thought id put this out there for advice.. so no luck yet with any of hospital security gigs i put in for. I did however receive some intrest from another place. i put in for G4S, they told me this morning to come in for a 2nd intreview.
> 
> do you guys think this is a good step? im comfortble where i am at right now, the money is prob roughly the same, there are a few things to consider though. G4S has armed guys, some intresting contract sites around here, if i jump ship it would give me the potential to become an armed officer one day. i think the responsibility of training with/carrying a fire arm would be terrific and a good step in my pursuit of an LE career. also G4S sites tend to use the patrol vehicles more, which i think is a plus, makes the job a little more attractive. however i have more time in at allied, looks good on a resume not to jump around too much, im not really sure which option is better at this point.


If you really want to be a cop move out of New England


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

263FPD said:


> I am just busting balls, 7.


I should have known better.:yellowcarded:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

263FPD said:


> So does G4S stand for Gay For Straight?


In 7's case, yes.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> In 7's case, yes.


LMFAO


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Gizzard Burger said:


> hey guys, tihngs didnt work out with G4S so im still at Allied, however i did get some good news. i am happy to anounce that i got sponsered for the reserve academy, a local chief has agreed to sponsor me, im really lucky, seems like this is my big brake. ill be rolling with u boys soon once im done with any luck


what are you doing with allied and where?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Herrdoktor said:


> If you really want to be a cop move out of New England


Do they have weapons and patrol vehicles in other states? I feel if I inquire about that every time there is an opening posted on this site, mention it on my resume, and also inquire about it during my interview, it will help my chances of getting on.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Foxy85 said:


> Do they have weapons and patrol vehicles in other states? I feel if I inquire about that every time there is an opening posted on this site, mention it on my resume, and also inquire about it during my interview, it will help my chances of getting on.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Massachusetts is the only place that has weapons and patrol vehicles. The rest of us just wander around on foot looking for crime with sharpened sticks in our hands.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

In Mass you can't carry high capacity sharpenned sticks. FYI.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

WaterPistola said:


> what are you doing with allied and where?


+1, I know I've been MIA for some time but from reading your past posts you seem like you work at a real "active" site.


----------



## JRut47 (Sep 26, 2009)

Gizzard, wanted to tell you your heart is in the right place, the R/I Academy is great but like someone said 75% go and don't get on. You will be applying for a bit after getting that unless you fall into a minority group, then you will be better off. I have been doing the applying thing for 4 years in and out of New England, and just now feel I am getting close. If your main concern is the gun and the "patrol vehicle", you will never last. Those with "patrol vehicle" fixations are either whackers, or they work at MHQ (no disrespect, they do fine work). Apply for a dispatching job some place and learn about the field in that way. Just my 2 cents.:smug:


----------

